# Paying $5-$60 for a Writer and relative work done (Story posts, short stories, etc)



## Jwargod (Apr 29, 2009)

Will pay half up front and half on completion via Paypal (Iâ€™ll cover the fees according to this calculator: http://www.rolbe.com/paypal.htm). Can also pay via equivalent means as long as it can be done on the net.

  Work done is anywhere from just a simple post on an interactive story site to a written story. How long is relative to each author, but most of my favorites were around 8.5k words in length.

  I can ignore minor grammar and spelling errors, more interested in the story then nitpicking it.  Being able to work with mature items (Nudity, Sexual Intercourse, etc) is definitely a plus but still have family friendly ideas.  Periodic updates is also a great plus (can work this into how payments are done).

  If these following abbreviations also mean anything to you, then ever better: AR/AP/BE/TG/TF/etc.

  Note me, post here or contact me for more info via AIM/Yahoo Messenger/MSN (recommended!) chat services:

  MSN: jasonnery87@yahoo.com
  Yahoo: Jwargod6666@yahoo.com
  AIM: Jwargod6666


----------



## ironwolf85 (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Paying $5-$60 for a Writer and relative work done (Story posts, short stories, et*

just tell me what you need, I don't know how paypal works though


----------



## Jwargod (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Paying $5-$60 for a Writer and relative work done (Story posts, short stories, et*

Sent ya a PM to talk in a chat service if possible. For everyone else closing this up while I talk with a few writers. Will mention if this opens up again, thanks everyone!


----------



## Jwargod (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Paying $5-$60 for a Writer and relative work done (Story posts, short stories, et*

Closing up this thread, got a few serious hopefuls and don't want to go in over my head, thanks all.


----------

